# for one day I dared to believe we'd done it..



## sonpix (Oct 19, 2009)

I feel so sad today. I'm on my second cycle of clomid and was due to start AF on friday. I'd felt strange all week, I had brown cm last weekend and sharp pains all week in different places to the normal AF cramps. I did a clearblue easy test yesterday morning and it came up with a very faint line, I have never seen any type of second line so rushed upstairs where husband had a look and said he could see it too. (it's still there today) it was blue and beautiful. I did another cheap sainsbury's test in the afternoon and again there was a very very faint line. I spent yesterday feeling incredible. I really dared to believe after 20 months we'd finally done it. This morning though I did another test to see if the line was stronger (actually did a clearblue digi) and it came up negative. My AF has now arrived with avengance and I feel so sad and useless. I hate my body and I hate pregnancy tests. Could it have been a chemical pregnancy? Could Clomid have been affecting the results? 

I have just spoke to the doc and my 21 day blood result came back with a reading of 45.8.


----------



## joandholly (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi

I dont know any of the answers, really feel for you xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

As long as you read the tests within the time recommended than you have had HCG in your system.Provided you didn't have a hcg jab to release your follicles then the only way to have HCG in your system is by producing it yourself.

I would speak to your gp or clinic about the positive tests & see what they say


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I know its no consellation but you probably had a very early m/c which is very common. Just hang in there and keep trying.....


----------



## sonpix (Oct 19, 2009)

Thankyou for all your kind thoughts. Feeling a bit better now, onto the 3rd round of Clomid. x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

sonpix

Sorry to hear about test, i had icsi in October and got a bfp and then a bfn 4 days later, so know its hard, but you do feel better in time xxxxxxxxxx


----------

